# TIVO Mini streaming has me befuddled



## CharlieC (Nov 23, 2006)

I have a Premiere XL4 and 2 Premiere 2 tuners. I recently installed a TIVO Mini and paired it with my XL4. I can stream live TV as well as recorded shows from the paired XL4. Thru what I had read I was under the impression that although the Mini needs an XL4 to stream live TV the Mini could stream recorded shows from any other Premiere on the same network. I have found this assumption to be incorrect. That discovery has even been confirmed by a TIVO Customer Service Rep. I have been told the other Premieres cannot be accessed in any way by a Mini - the Mini is blind to them. Did I read something incorrect before the rollout? A Mini cannot stream recorded shows from any Premieres other than an XL4?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

From everything I've read you should be able to stream recorded shows from a 2 tuner premiere. Have you read this thread that covers it?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=502454


----------



## 2trill4925 (Aug 1, 2009)

Rule #1 the first level of tech support is clueless more often than not. It'll normally show up similar to other MRV/MRS units. If each Tivo can see each other, then the same should be true when it comes to the Mini.


----------



## todd_j_derr (Jun 6, 2000)

BTW, CharlieC - I just responded to your comment on another thread, but there you said that you had 2 Elites, although if you have 2 tuner Premieres they are not Elites (which have 4 tuners and 2GB disk like an XL4).

That being said, my understanding is also that it's irrelevant as far as streaming goes and contrary to what the tech said you should be able to stream from any of them. Can you stream from your Premieres to your XL4 (or to the other Premiere)? If you go to "device settings" on tivo.com are the "video sharing" boxes checked?


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

It didn't work for me instantly, but after forcing the premier to phone home and then rebooted it ( and maybe rebooted the mini too) it shows up just like on the xl4, at the bottom of 'my shows', and just works...


----------



## CharlieC (Nov 23, 2006)

I can stream between the Premieres and the XL4, which had me baffled as to why I couldn't stream from the Premieres with the Mini - but as I indicated when I spoke with the TIVO rep, he was positive that the only box that could be accessed via the Mini, live or recorded, was the XL4 that it was paired with. And I asked him several times making sure he knew I meant RECORDED shows, and he said he was positive it couldn't be done.
I'm going to try to force a connection on the Premieres as suggested.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I can stream recorded shows between my OTA only Premiere and my TiVo Minis without any issue.


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

How are the other 2-tuner Premieres connected to the network?

The Mini and XL4 can communicate over MoCA, but the 2-tuners do not have built-in MoCA capability. 

If the 2-tuner boxes are connected wirelessly, that may be your problem.


----------



## CharlieC (Nov 23, 2006)

All my boxes are connected via wired Ethernet. As suggested, I forced a connection then did a reboot on the other two Premieres. That fixed the problem. I CAN connect to the other Premieres from the Mini and stream RECORDED content.

It's sad that I escalated the issue with TIVO and even though I clarified with them SEVERAL TIMES that I was only asking about RECORDED content, here is their response:

"Again, we do apologize that this is not compatible with the Premiere boxes at this time. You cannot stream live shows or recordings from the Premiere boxes."

Maybe even more sad is that I am PAYING the salary of these incompetents.

Thanks all on this board for your help in resolving.


----------



## 2trill4925 (Aug 1, 2009)

Well you can always write a detailed letter to corporate pleading that the CSR(s) need more training (zero in on the exact issue you faced and how it went unresolved). You don't even have to name drop, because more than likely once they view your account a CSR's user ID will be signed.

It might fall on deaf ears and it might not. Who's to say? I had to take this approach with Comcast while attempting a CC self install. They had issues pairing it properly and insisted on a truck roll. I declined and let the cat out of the bag on twitter. To make a long story short I was diverted to corporate and I pleaded for more training of their CSR(s) when it comes to CC self installs. I ended up getting a call from their fixer, and he took care of the pairing in less than 30 minutes (it took that long because my account had multiple cards linked incorrectly). That guy is probably retired now.

I know that their system is cable based and as long as I'm getting TV channels the odds of needing a tech on site were remote in my case. Although it's not the same as your scenario, I figure if I'm paying for a service then I'm going to do my part to make sure corners aren't cut.


----------

